# 9th chord agony.



## RangerBill (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyone have any tips for playing clean 9th chords? Try as hard as I might, I get buzzing from the 4th and sometimes the 1st string.

Fingering being used -

Strings 1&2 - pinkie. (or 3rd finger barring strings 1,2,3)
String 3 - 3rd finger. (or 3rd finger barring strings 1,2,3)
String 4 - 1st finger.
String 5 - 2nd finger.
Mostly it's the 2nd finger interfering with the 4th string. I don't think my 2nd finger is long enough to get a good arch going. It kinda lays down and touches the 4th string. :sSig_help:

I can play it perfectly clean every time using -
Strings 1,2,3 - barred with 2nd finger.
String 4 - 1st finger (barring above the 2nd finger)
Strings 5 & 6 - barred with wrap-over thumb.

But my guitar teach won't let me do it that way (the big meanie). :frown-new:


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A couple of exercises that I have used with my students:

If you can get a clean chord after a bit of finagling, then once you have the clean chord, release the pressure from your thumb, but don't lose contact with your fingers on the strings. Then press your fingers down again and see if it's still clean. Once you can release the pressure and re-apply with a clean chord, then start lifting your fingers about a millimetre off the strings and re-apply. As you build the required muscle memory, increase the distance that you lift your fingers.

Another great exercise is to approach it from the previous chord - assuming that you are learning the chord for the purpose of playing a song. Use a metronome. Every four clicks play a chord, alternating between the two chords - find a speed that you can do this comfortably. Pay attention to how each finger moves as you change chords. Speed up when ready. Once you can alternate chords comfortably at a reasonable speed, go to every two clicks (start with half the speed that you used at four clicks) and speed it up again as you get comfortable.

Try one of these two exercises for about a minute or two each day.

Hope that makes sense - and helps!


----------



## RangerBill (Aug 10, 2015)

Brian, right now I'm using 9ths for a 1-4-5 shuffle (in this case C, F, G) just to get used to using and moving the chord. I'll re-read and try your suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm having trouble visualizing what you're attempting to do.
What frets are you trying to play on each string?


----------



## RangerBill (Aug 10, 2015)

blueshores_guy said:


> I'm having trouble visualizing what you're attempting to do.
> What frets are you trying to play on each string?


For a C9 -

2nd f, 4th string.
3rd f - 1,2,3,5 string.

The forum won't let me post a pic.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I like using this chord...nice "jazz" voice to it (IMO)


----------



## RangerBill (Aug 10, 2015)

That's the one Greco.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Just gotta practice, but not just the chord itself, you gotta practice getting to the chord from somewhere else. You probably had similar issues with EVERY chord when you just started playing but you eventually overcame them.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I try to pick the 2 or 3 most important notes and stick to them. I recall the priority being with the 3&7 first. Also that the root isn't as necessary in jazz as it is in Pop styles of music. The 3&7 point/imply the root note harmonically Anyway. 

Good luck. Less is usually best when starting out.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Agony sounds about right - that looks painful.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

RangerBill said:


> Anyone have any tips for playing clean 9th chords? Try as hard as I might, I get buzzing from the 4th and sometimes the 1st string.
> 
> Fingering being used -
> 
> ...


check the position of your left elbow . if it is too high it can affect the angle of your fingers on the fretboard......


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. When you're playing the blues where that chord is very common, you usually only play partial chords anyway. With that chord I often only play three strings, 1,2,3. that way it's easy to slide into it. I play with both variations you listed, depending where I'm coming from. Use whichever variation is easiest to get to from the previous chord. If it's a quick change use a partial chord until your fingers are in place. With blues when you're playing rhythm you want to be in the background, way back in the mix. The singer or solo instrument should be the focus. Just keep playing it and eventually you'll be able to play the full chord or parts of it at will.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

greco said:


> I like using this chord...nice "jazz" voice to it (IMO)


i play the "3's" with my pinky and then my ring finger is on top of it. The whole thing is this "grabby" kind of feel.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

sambonee said:


> I try to pick the 2 or 3 most important notes and stick to them. I recall the priority being with the 3&7 first. Also that the root isn't as necessary in jazz as it is in Pop styles of music. The 3&7 point/imply the root note harmonically Anyway.
> 
> Good luck. Less is usually best when starting out.



Well, the 9th (octaved 2nd) has gotta be important too...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Depending on what you are going for regarding voicing, you may want to try a drop 2 version of this chord as well. It will also depend on your finger strength for some of them as well as how experienced you are in guitar and theory.

Here's a good place to start IMO:

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/less...als_drop_2_voicings_-_part_1.html?no_takeover


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Has your guitar been setup? -string action, neck relief, nut slot cut?

You may be doing it technically correct but your guitar may cause clean chord fingering issues.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a quick video of how I do it. Not technically correct I'm sure but it gets me by. I leave the pinky out of it unless I want to get into 7#9 stuff (Hendrix chord). Usual crappy camera mic disclaimer.

[video=youtube;7SAWHxXSVz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SAWHxXSVz8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Here's a quick video of how I do it. Not technically correct I'm sure but it gets me by. I leave the pinky out of it unless I want to get into 7#9 stuff (Hendrix chord). Usual crappy camera mic disclaimer.
> 
> edit: note to self - "tune the damn guitar before playing"
> 
> [video=youtube;q-SZS7CzmRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-SZS7CzmRY&feature=youtu.be[/video]


Your ring finger bends 45 degrees in an unnatural direction. No fair.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, I thought everyone's did? I'm re-doing the video, not only was the guitar not in tune I forgot to turn off the humidifier, LOL. Ahh, getting old does bad shit to you. I'll replace the video in a minute. I'll also do it clean through the Budda and Mesa cab this time.



adcandour said:


> Your ring finger bends 45 degrees in an unnatural direction. No fair.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I play the C with my thumb. I know, "wrong".


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ga20t said:


> I play the C with my thumb. I know, "wrong".



There is no "wrong" if you're playing the right notes.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

davetcan said:


> There is no "wrong" if you're playing the right notes.



But it's good to know as many versions of "right" as possible.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

An educated choice is always good 



bw66 said:


> But it's good to know as many versions of "right" as possible.


----------

